# Electric Kettle Recommendations please



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi.

We're looking for an electric kettle that won't trip the campsite electrics. Preferably cordless and one that will work on the 110v abroad. About 1L capacity too.

All i can find is 750W minimum (Which will give me 6.8A on single phase or 5A on 3 phase - that will probably trip the 3A continental electrics!)

I've looked at 12v kettles but I understand that they take 20 mins to boil - any confirmations out there?

Can anyone shed any light or make any recommends please?


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Which countries are you intending to visit? I was lead to believe that all of mainland Europe was 220/230volt 50hz - same as UK.

To stay within a 3amp limit at 220volts, you will need a kettle of 660 watts or less.

Here's one

http://www.time4travels.co.uk/travel-kettle-73-p.asp?gclid=COizyZD3y6kCFUEa4Qodw2LfFQ

or the Kenwood JK060 at 650watts

I've found several by typing 'travel kettle' into google.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

If you intend to visit the Americas or certain countries in the far east in your motorhome, you might be better buying a 110v kettle when you arrive :wink:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mains_electricity_by_country

Seriously, though the answer is probably to carry a gas kettle for when you are on low ampage 220v sites (or use a gas kettle all the time...)


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Spotted this on the Argos site

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4229289/Trail/searchtext>TRAVEL+KETTLE.htm

worth a punt?


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Ahh, thanks folks.

We're off to France / Spain, where I've just been reminded that the voltage is 220v (So I don't need the dual voltage facility then.

yes, I have indeed googled Travel kettles but all seem to either be "Fixed lead" or less than half a litre capacity.

We have always had the gas kettle but now the baby / child are "Of an age", we will be doing a lot less wild camping and will be on sites much more, for the daughter to play with others, so we may as well use an electric one.

anyone got experiance of the 12v kettles?

Thanks so far . . . . still searching


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I think you will find the 12v kettles to be rather slow!!! (something about amps x volts = watts anyway the lower the voltage the more amps [I think] or is it the other way round ?? CLIVE are you out there and able to give a definative answer???)

Probably quicker to heat the water by rubbing a couple of sticks together. I trick my uncle used to do was fill the kettle with hot water from the (Truma) no problem with germs etc as by boiling the water killed 'em all !!! Just a thought.

Yes I DO know there is a chance of the water being "tainted"


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Gas! And you can use it anywhere!

Electric you can only use it on sites or with a genny unless your daft enough to run an invereter to boil a bit of water!

Eddie


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have never heard of a campsite with a 3amp limit...!!
You do sometimes find one that have a limit at 5/6 amps or they give you that as a basic and you can buy a higher amp rating.
A rule of thumb I use is to aim for appliances to be around 1000watts that then is approx 5 amps.. That way at least your covered on low amp sites..
Ref the fixed lead quote, we have a cordless electric one at 1000watts bought ages ago from a motorhome dealership so they do exist..

It's all a learning experience, the first time we went to Spain we took a 3kw home kettle !!! so realisted not to use that !!


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

eddievanbitz said:


> ..... unless your daft enough to run an invereter to boil a bit of water!
> 
> Eddie


This is exactly what we do!

We have a 220v 650w kettle that takes 4-5 minutes to boil, so that is about 4.5 amps per boil. We have three x 110 amp batteries and 380w of solar panels that deliver in excess of 25amps charge an hour in full sun in the UK.

As boiling the kettle accounts for 75% of our gas usage, I'd far rather use the inverter! The added bonus is that when touring the continent we never need to replenish our gas, so do not need the extra cost of a Gaslow system.

Horses for courses, but this works well for us, and we have no need to pay for hook-up.

Val


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

We have a Kenwood Travel kettle, perfectly adequate for our needs and has never tripped electric anywhere.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Double-Entendre,

I have been going to France and Spain for over 30 years Camping, Caravanning, and now motorhoming.

Always used a standard Kettle, majority of campsites have higher and lower wattage hook ups, and if on a low wattage, use your gas kettle.

Steve


----------



## Anthony (May 1, 2005)

*travel kettles*

I suggest you go onto Amazon and enter 'travel kettles' in the 'find' box and have a look at user reviews for the large number of kettles listed on their site. We have gone through a number of Russell Hobbs travel kettles in recent years - they seem to give up after 18 months, so can't recommend. We bought a Buffalo hotel kettle a few weeks ago and we are pleased with it - 900w, 1 litre capacity, and cordless, delivered within 24 hours. Yes, it's a bit slow (about 5 mins to boil 1 litre of cold water) but quite acceptable if you just want to brew a pot of tea. I think you are worrying too much about low amperage on continental sites - 3 or 4 amp sites are very rare in France and Spain (don't know about elsewhere); 5 or 6 amp sites are quite common. The Buffalo will work fine on the vast majority of campsites.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

An alternative solution that I stumbled on.

When the handle of our gas kettle fell off I replaced it with a standard kettle bought in France.
I tried it on our 30 quid induction hob bought in Aldi and it works just fine on all the sites we have been on during the last six months.
We used to carry both a low wattage electric kettle and a gas hob kettle.
Now we just carry the one kettle and use it on either the induction hob, which is very fast, or the gas hob.
Just make sure the replacement kettle is of ferrous metal (steel) by testing with a magnet. If it sticks then it is ok.

French for kettle is bouilleur, I think, took me 20 minutes of French lesson from the shop manager to say it properly :lol:


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

We use a Solac Buon Giorno electric kettle.

1 liter, cordless,1500 watts

http://www.solac.com/en/UK/producto...90c4475a2f4e90e0b53095c2b71a/BUON+GIORNO.html

Its excellent - we bought it in Germany.

Never tripped any campsite

David


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

When I'm on hook-up in UK, I use my kettle from home: Philips 2000-2400w, 220-240v, 50-60 Hz. No problems so far.

I'd like to save some gas when rallying off-hook. I've got a 600w inverter and a solar panel. 

I don't understand all the watts, amps etc.

What kettle could I use to boil water via my inverter?


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Argos have a travel kettle on sale at the moment for about £6. We have stopped using our electric one and use a normal kettle on the gas hob. I was fed up trying to work out if I needed to turn other appliances off before I could have a brew. So only one kettle now.

Dave


----------



## Anthony (May 1, 2005)

*Travel kettle and inverter*

Veron - if you have a 600w inverter, then a 600 watt kettle is the limit you can use. However, I don't think there are any kettles that are 600 watt. I suggest you either get a larger capacity inverter (an expensive solution) or go back to your ordinary kettle and use up the gas!


----------

